# Welchen RAM für Ryzen 5 5600x



## Dragogrimm (26. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich brauche nochmal eure hilfe denn das Angebot an Arbeitspeicher ist mir gerade etwas viel. 

Ich habe einen Ryzen 5 5600x mit einem Dark Rock 4 auf einem Asus TUF Gaming X570 Plus (wifi).
Die Frage ist jetzt welchen Speicher ich kaufen soll. 

Zur engeren auswahl stehen der hier:


			https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-32-GB-DDR4-3600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1565502?
		


oder der hier



			https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-32-GB-DDR4-3200-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1584069?event=search
		


Ich bin mir nicht so sicher was die kompatibilität mit Board und CPU angeht und auch die Bauhöhe in bezug auf den CPU Lüfter macht mir sorgen.


Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung geben?  gerne auch auch einen ganz anderen Speicher. 

Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2020)

Kompatibilität kannste vergessen übertrieben gesagt - denn 99% aller DDR4-Riegel laufen sofort in allen modernen Boards. Es gibt nur ganz selten den Fall dass ein spezielles Kit mit genau einem Board partout nicht will. Beim Kühler musste natürlich kucken.

Für Ryzen ist nach wie vor DDR4-3600 CL16 die beste Wahl wenn man nicht unnötig viel Geld ausgeben will. Bedeutet du kannst einfach Größe, Takt, Latenz in den preisvergleich tippen, nach Preis sortieren und den obersten (bzw. den für dich am günstigsten lieferbaren der unter deinen Kühler passt) nehmen:





						Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) Speicher mit Typen: DDR4, Kitgröße: ab 32GB, Module Anzahl: 2x, Speichertakt ab 3600MHz, Column Address Strobe Latency (CL): 16 PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Preisvergleich / Deutschland: Preisvergleich
					

Aktuell, fundiert und übersichtlich: PC Games Hardware berichtet über Grafikkarten, CPUs, PC-Spiele und Gamer-PCs. Im Extreme Forum bekommen Sie PC-Hilfe.




					preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de
				




3200 geht selbstverständlich auch, da verschenkste aber etwas Leistung da der InfinityFabric Takt deiner CPU 1:1 an den RAM Takt gekoppelt ist, bedeutet langsamerer RAM verlangsamt auch die [Datenbandbreite innerhalb deiner] CPU.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. November 2020)

Dragogrimm schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht so sicher was die kompatibilität mit Board und CPU angeht


Gehe auf die Webseite deiner Mainboardherstellers, suche deine Mainboard, dort schaust du dir die Qualified Vendors List (QVL), steht meistens bei Support.
Diese Listen sind nicht mit allen RAM verglichen worden, sie sind also nicht vollständig, aber ein guter Anhaltspunkt, bei zwei RAMs hatte ich schon Probleme die letzten 10 Jahre, also lieber darauf schauen - sicher ist sicher, schaden tuts garantiert nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. November 2020)

Dragogrimm schrieb:


> Zur engeren auswahl stehen der hier:
> 
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-32-GB-DDR4-3600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1565502?
> ...


Von den beiden natürlich den viel günstigeren "non-RGB-Bling-Bling"   

Warum sollte man mehr als 60€ Aufpreis für "Einhornkotze" zahlen wollen?


----------



## sepp81 (15. Dezember 2020)

Mahlzeit 
hab mir nen MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk, ATX, So.AM4 (7C91-001R) sowie nen ryzen 5600x bestellt dazu wollte ich schnellen ram... jetzt hab ich mir diesen bestellt 16GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4 PC 3800 CL14 KIT (2X8GB) 16GTZN NEO ...war auf der board hersteller seite ..hab aber nix gefunden ob er unterstüzt wird ... frage läuft das rund mein paket ( pc ) ???


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2020)

Baue es zusammen und probiers aus, wir sind keine Wahrsager. Normalerweise sollte das aber durch bloßes aktivieren des XMP laufen. Wenns doch probleme geben sollte und deine CPU die 3800 nicht aus dem Stand schafft gehste manuell auf 3600.


----------



## sepp81 (15. Dezember 2020)

oki ..danke
eine frage hab ich noch ...
muss ich bios update machen ?


----------



## Nathanael2 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich suche nach einem 16 gb Kit für meinen neuen  Ryzen 5600 oder 5600x (wird noch gekauft).

Anfangs wollte ich ddr4 3200 kaufen doch dann habe ich gelesen, dass gerade bei den Ryzen mehr Geschwindigkeit beim Ram sehr viel bringt.

Ich tendiere entweder zum
Kingston FURY Renegade DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-20-20​
oder den klein bisschen teureren:

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-36​
So wei ich weiß ist der CL Wert am wichtigsten. Wie wichtig wären die bisschen schnelleren anderen Timings bei dem Corsair Ram?

Als Mainboard kommt ein Asus ROG Strix B550 Wifi zum Einsatz.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Dezember 2022)

Dir ist aber schon klar dass das Thema zwei Jahre alt ist?
Ein Thema zu kapern ist auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Nathanael2 (3. Dezember 2022)

Sorry, wenn das nicht gern gesehen wird dann bitte löschen und ich mache einen neuen Thread auf.

Ich dachte zuerst ich hol einen alten Thread mit fast gleichem Thema hoch anstatt einen zusätzlichen neuen aufzumachen.


----------

